# Thank you LHCF.  Thank you Moderators



## yodie (Jan 7, 2009)

Just wanted to send thanks and heartfelt appreciation to all of those that have anything to do with creating and/or maintaining this forum.

I know many of us constantly send suggestions and comments about what we don't like or want to see fixed, but today I wanted to send thanks for this forum and the wealth of information that I've learned.  

Kudos!!


----------



## dlewis (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks ladies and gent.  We appreciate you.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jan 7, 2009)

Ditto.

*AND* thank you for being willing to make it about more than "just hair."  I've learned information here that has improved many other aspects of my life, and I've met people who have changed me for the better.  Thank you.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jan 7, 2009)

Pat Mahurr said:


> Ditto.
> 
> *AND* *thank you for being willing to make it about more than "just hair*." I've learned information here that has improved many other aspects of my life, and I've met people who have changed me for the better. Thank you.


 
Yes, yes, yes!! I love the variety of this site; and the wealth of info that we all can benefit from. It has changed my life for the better.


----------



## awhyley (Jan 7, 2009)

I echo your sentiments.


----------



## Amerie123 (Jan 7, 2009)

ditto to all comments thus far!!


----------



## honeycomb719 (Jan 7, 2009)

Your welcome ladies


----------



## DaPPeR (Jan 7, 2009)

I had to say thank you as well. It has changed alot about me. Physically and mentally.


----------



## yodie (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow!! 

It's nice to see all the ladies chiming in.  My heart felt impressed to show my gratitude.  Sometimes we take...for granted and forget to say thanks.  (I'll speak for myself here). I'm sure they deal with alot of our STUFF and it's nice to know that other ladies feel the same way that I do. 

Thanks ladies for expressing your thanks.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

Gratitude is always important....
Thanks ladies! and Thank you yodie for starting the thread.


----------



## jayjamlov (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank You, Thank You, Thank You


----------



## Angelicus (Jan 8, 2009)

I love this forum and all of the mods/admins. Thank you very much for making this a great site to visit.


----------



## bbdgirl (Jan 8, 2009)

ITA!!! thank you!!!! Job well done!  It's not easy to find a forum where one call feel safe and fear being attacked and belittled!!!

Thank you ladies!


----------



## akgirl (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree, this is one of the most helpful hair sites I've been on...almost an addiction at this point


----------



## tilati (Jan 8, 2009)

bbdgirl said:


> ITA!!! thank you!!!! Job well done!  It's not easy to find a forum where one call feel safe and fear being attacked and belittled!!!
> 
> Thank you ladies!




 ITA

Thank you


----------



## winnettag (Jan 8, 2009)

yodie said:


> Just wanted to send thanks and heartfelt appreciation to all of those that have anything to do with creating and/or maintaining this forum.
> 
> I know many of us constantly send suggestions and comments about what we don't like or want to see fixed, but today I wanted to send thanks for this forum and the wealth of information that I've learned.
> 
> Kudos!!


 


yodie said:


> Wow!!
> 
> It's nice to see all the ladies chiming in. My heart felt impressed to show my gratitude. Sometimes *we take...for granted and forget to say thanks*. (I'll speak for myself here). I'm sure they deal with alot of our STUFF and it's nice to know that other ladies feel the same way that I do.
> 
> Thanks ladies for expressing your thanks.


 

Yea...what she said!   Thanks ladies and gent!


----------



## FluffyRed (Jan 30, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## patientlygrowing (Jan 30, 2009)

:blowkiss:


----------



## Liberianmami26 (Jan 30, 2009)

DaPPeR said:


> I had to say thank you as well. It has changed alot about me. Physically and mentally.


 
i second that i learn something new every day


----------



## kayte (Jan 31, 2009)

*amen......* 
thank you OP for beginning the love letter 

wealth of information and love and community and even entertainment politics,health,gossip,scandal,gossip

along with our bc's,co-washes,bunnings,megateks,hennas,relaxes,texlaxes and braid-outs 

we've shared cried blessed advised birthed ignored procrastinated transformed argued criticized lurked won challenged lost poeticized regained cursed prayed blogged comforted been comforted confronted recanted healed advertised laughed buried,grieved, ranted recipe-ied apologized left and came back and did it all over again.....  
_along the way became better women...with awesome hair _

:  inocchio




yeah! It's all here and happening.... 

God bless Bev and her mods...


----------



## jerseygurl (Jan 31, 2009)

All I can say is that I LOVE LHCF!!!! I'm growing hair and also learning more about myself and the world.

Thank mods and Beverly for starting this site


----------



## RootPunch (Jan 31, 2009)

Much thanks originators. You are appreciated!


----------



## Nenah (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been here some years and  I can vouch for the knowledge gained from this site. Outstanding!!! Thanks!!!!


----------

